# Güzel olduğunuz kadar küstahsınız da



## ukuca

Selam, bu cümle İngilizce' ye nasıl çevrilir? Tahminim:
You're arrogant as much as you're beautiful.
Belki çok uykum geldiğinden, belki de düşüne düşüne kafamı karıştırdığımdan bana karmaşık geldi, bilmiyorum. Doğru mudur?


----------



## ~ceLine~

Bana doğru gibi gözüküyor.

Ya da; "you're arrogant as much as your beauty" [güzelliğiniz kadar küstahsınız da]

Bence ..

[Gerçi kimse kurallarını %100 uygulayarak konuşmuyor, anlaşılınca geçiyorlar  Şaka tabii, doğrusu önemli ]


----------



## badgrammar

You're as beautiful as you are arrogant. 
You're as arrogant as you are beautiful.

Or: 
Your beauty is matched only by your arrogance.
 Your arrogance is matched only by your beauty.


I prefer the second version, because it sounds more idiomatic, and the person usually has to think about it for a minute before they get it.  

With the first word order, at first it sounds like a compliment, but then...  Hey!  That's an insult!

With the second word order it sounds like an insult, but then....  Hey! that's a compliment!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

"Arrogant" yerine "cheeky" sözcüğünü kullanmaya ne dersiniz?


----------



## badgrammar

Cheeky is definitely less derogatory than "cheeky".  Cheeky would be more playful, arrogant is more accusatory...


----------



## cynicmystic

As well as being beautiful, you are also insolent...
As well as beautiful, you are also insolent...
You are insolent, as well as beautiful....
It is insolence that compounds your beauty....

Arrogant tam olarak kustah anlaminda degil sanirim ama yaniliyor olabilirim.

'Bence aslinda var ya...' / Translation needed immediately


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Badgrammar'ın açıklamasını da göz önüne alırsak, "cheeky" daha uygun gider sanırım.


----------



## zorspas

badgrammar said:


> *Cheeky *is definitely less derogatory than "*cheeky*".  Cheeky would be more playful, arrogant is more accusatory...



But both are the same  cheeky is... than cheeky

You are beautiful as much your arrogance.
you are as beautiful as you are arrogant

arrogant ile cheeky iki ayrı dünyanın insanı/kelimesi gibi duruyorlar, birbirlerinin yerine kullanmak manasız bence.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

zorspas said:


> Arrogant ile cheeky iki ayrı dünyanın insanı/kelimesi gibi duruyorlar, birbirlerinin yerine kullanmak manasız bence.


"Arrogant", "cheeky"den daha çok hakaret amacı taşıyor badgrammar'ın onayladığı gibi; ancak bu bağlamdaki "küstah" daha çok şakacı bir ifade; İngilizce _*cheeky *_gibi. Öyle değil mi?


----------



## zorspas

Açıkçası cheeky yi ilk defa burda gördüm. Sözlükte (insolent, rude, impudent) (yüzsüz, arsız, küstah ) diyor. Arrogant da kendini beğenmişlik olduğuna göre bence cheeky daha ağır gibi duruyor ama kullanım açısından böyle olmaya bilir, cheeky hafif sempatik şaka yollu bir kelime olarak kaale alınıyor olsa gerekki daha hafif olduğunu söylemiş o arkadaşta.

Chazzwozzer sen zaten .*..ancak bu bağlamdaki "küstah" daha çok şakacı bir ifade ...* demişsin ben onu görmemiştim. 

you are beautiful inasmuch as your arrogance

inasmuch as : in view of the fact that, seeing that, since; in so far as, to such a degree as (bende yeni öğrendim bu kelimeyi  hoş duruyo.)


----------

